
A crisis in Vancouver: The lifeblood of the city is leaving - johan_larson
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/a-crisis-in-vancouver-the-lifeblood-of-the-city-is-leaving/article28730533/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11085550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11085550).

